# Rough 66 Stingray



## Salt Flat Cycles (Nov 7, 2019)

I picked up this ratty 1966 Stingray a couple of days ago. The seat has pretty much disintegrated and the bars are definitely wrong. I’m definitely not a stingray expert but the rest looks to be mostly original. Would this bike have had whitewalls when new? Plan is to clean it and make it a rider without throwing much money at it.









Rims have some chrome loss, but should clean up pretty good. This was the worst part and after a few minutes of scrubbing it’s looking better. There was no visible chrome when I started on this section. Also it has some kind of airless tube.








The seat crumbled when I took off the tape and string.


----------

